# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Windsurf Sprche

## Flo_

hi!
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr nicht ein paar Windsurf sprche kennt.Habe im netz schon rumgesucht aber noch nichts gutes gefunden.Wr cool wenn ihr ein paar wisssen wrdet.

----------


## max2air

Kommt drauf an was du mit 'Windsurf Sprchen' meinst....

Viell. sowas? - Ich kann den Schleudersturz jetzt sogar Onehanded  :Wink:

----------


## Flo_

Einfach ein paar sprche ,reime ,usw; bers windsurfen, so ungefhr wie die wellenreiter im forum http://www.soul-surfers.de/phpBB2/ft...8-0-asc-0.html.
danke im voraus fr antworten

----------


## Deadlev

Du hast wohl nicht mehr alle Latten im Segel!?

----------


## Hangman

Die besten Sprche entstehen aus der Situation.

Wie z.B. dem Surfer mit geknicktem Mast zum abschied "Mast und Schotbruch" zu wnschen  :Wink: 

Oder dem Poser zu antworten, wenn er die fragt was dein bester Move war den du je gemacht hast : Es war der "Doppelte-Dettlef-into-the-water-one-handed-swichstand-no-footed-throuh-the-sail-nosedive-landing-featuring-backloop" 

hang loose

----------


## Funky-Dragon

1. "Gestern httest Du mal hier sein sollen"

2. "Da kann mach auch noch drauf schotstarten"

3. 4,5 reicht

4. Das sind mindestens 8 Bft.

...

----------


## felix231

uuuups, daa hat ja mal wieder einer nen frontloop versucht ...  allerdings sollte er das nchste mal das brett nicht vergessen.
(kommentag zum aschleudersturz :Wink:  :Big Smile: )

----------


## wavemaster

uralt, stimmt aber immer noch:

was kommt nach zwei tagen ohne wind?

montag!!!

gru
rolf

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Hallo auch,

tja fr mich ist immer noch Quadratmetermeister der beste Sprcheklopfer  :Wink: 
http://www.surftoday.de/forum12.html
lies dir die halt mal durch

"So ein Innenloop lsst sich nur per Sandbank stoppen"  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
usw...

hang lost,

----------


## DMac

hier mal zwei aus grauer vorzeit: gleiten ist geiler und nur mylar macht geilar...

und einen der immer noch gilt: haste an den neopren, wirds schwierig mitm pinkeln gehen (ok, der is sch....)

ich glaub sowas meinst du doch, oder? da gibts noch einen aus nem video, von wem wei ich aber nicht, der ging glaub ich so (ber grammatik und vokabeln bitte nicht meckern): 

a good sail rig bad is like a bad sail rig good, but if you rig a good sail good, its gonna be very nice...

c u on water
dmac

----------


## thecrazychicken.net

Ich glaube im Song Surfgiganten, der hier auf Dailydose vor ein paar Monaten vorgestellt wurde sind ein paar Sprueche drin...

http://www.dailydose-shop.de/mp3/sg/surfgiganten.mp3

Aloha

----------


## Michi.

Mark Nascher und Volker Hensen haben mich neulich in Ijmuiden bei abnehmenden Wind damit berrascht:
GLEITEN WIRD IMMER BERBEWERTET!
Wir kamen dann doch noch ins Gleiten, aber der Spruch hat mich die ganze Zeit auf dem Wasser verfolgt. ( :Happy: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Flo_

i hab an freund gfragt und der wusste was : Fuballer tragen kurze hosen - Windsurfer geile gummianzge , Windsurfer haben ihr eigenes material-fuballer mssen sich mit 21 anderen um einen ball streiten , windsurfer fahren nach dem surfen nach hause-fuballer treffen sich mit anderen nackten kerlen zum duschen 
mehr hab ich auch nicht aber ich werd mal bei meinem surfshop fragen

----------


## gebeo

wie geht der backloop?

-> nich lang schnacken, kopp in nacken

zhlt das?  :Smile:

----------


## Flo_

das zhlt! geil!

----------


## Danger

"Windsurfer do it standing up"
"No wind, no waves, no future"
"Sing a song and surf along" oder "surf along and sing a song"
Oldschool never dies ;-)

----------


## Flo_

wirds nass machts spass

----------


## Der Freerider

also ich htte noch den hier :Frown: zwar kein spruch, aber geil)


WINDSURFEN auf dem Wasser, 
geheiligt werde dieser Sport. 
Mge die Welle brechen 
und der Wind kommen. 
Wie aus Norden so aus Westen. 
Unseren tglichen Hack gib uns heute, 
und vergib uns unsere Ungeduld bei Flaute.
Wie auch wir vergeben den Wellenreitern. 
Und fhre uns nicht in Versuchung,
bei ablandigen Wind aufs offene Meer zu gehen, 
sondern erlse uns von dem Seegras.
Denn du bist der Spa und der Kick und die Herrlichkeit.
In Ewigkeit hangloose

----------


## Flo_

der is echt geil (fals man mal irgendwo beten muss (-; )

----------


## Der Freerider

mich schaunse inna kirche immer doof an  :Big Smile:

----------


## !!Surfer!!

statt wellenreitern knnte man auch kiter einsetzen :Smile:

----------


## Franky123

kiter stinken :P

----------


## Flo_

warum mchten kiter immer mglichst schnell fahren? Sie wollen dem drachen entkommen.

----------


## Henni2007

xD bleibt ma bei den sprchen :Wink:  und witzen ( bzw den gebeten)

----------


## Franky123

Warum soll ich aufs Wasser? Heut is eh kein Wind.

----------


## Flo_

surfer sind das gegenteil zu dem rest der menschheit..........cool,gelassen,gemtlich und GEIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hangman

glaube keiner Prognose die mehr als 3 Stunden in die Zukunft reicht!!!

----------


## Der Freerider

also sehr geil is wenns so 6-7 hat zu sagen:
-> lohnt heut nich
->nen 8er reicht heut grad so zum gleiten..
oder sowas halt
 :Wink:

----------


## Flo_

was macht ein surfer wenn er das wort wind hrt?keiner hat sie bis jetzt fragen knnen weil sie sofort weg sind....

----------


## tobsen

.... Yes ... !!!!

----------


## Flo_

........surfing on the water is like flying in the sky........

----------


## jou

@flo: neee besser  :Smile: 


geh windsurfen, Gib deinem Leben einen Sinn! (powerd by: www.sail-oefter.de)  :Wink: 

edit:
das war mein hunderster eintrag  :Smile: 
jetzt bin ich senior member, mit 16 ?!?!

----------


## chrissurfer52

Na dann hrzlichen Glckwunsch, das Seniorenheim wartet schon...;-)

----------


## Flo_

Die letzten Worte eines Surfers: Jetzt wirds Geil!!!

----------


## Fishmasta

wie wrs mit:
scheint die sonne auf das schwert, ist irgendwas verkehrt

----------


## Quadratmetermeister

you need balls to go out here...........

----------


## beckride

"Dieser See kotzt mich an" an Tagen wo mal wieder nichts geht!

----------


## Friedel

"Mehr Speed durch hhere Geschwindigkeit"  :Big Smile:   :Wink:  Zitat: Henning Terstiege



http://friedel.jimdo.com

----------


## Caver

"Ist das Schothorn ausm Wasser, geht der Wasserstart schon krasser"

Hab ich mir beim ben irgendwie mal zusammengereimt...inzwischen kann ichs  :Big Smile:

----------


## Flo_

i pack mei zeig am abnd zam-damits inda frua glei losgehn kann....

----------


## flautenbringer

ist die halse mal verkackt, versuch ne jibe und zwar mit duck

----------


## Hangman

...manche Leute warten auf gar nichts, andere auf Wind...

----------


## mrtnzurfer

work sucks. go surfing.

----------


## Flo_

......KEINDRUCKGLEITER............
es gibt leute die gleiten bei am wind bei mia vobei dases nurmehr a frechheit ist (-: ....keindruckgleiter eben....

geiles wetter und viel wind erfreuen jedes surferkind...

wasserstart ohne wind mit dampf- verursacht meistens einen krampf

to be continued....

cu on the water...

----------


## guido72

...Morgen kommt Wind!...

----------


## strandkind

"htt ich ne 23er finne am board knnt ich jetzt n loop springen, hab aber die 25er dran" echt schon gehrt und ernst gemeint!!!!
deshalb mein super spruch

----------


## Nado

> "htt ich ne 23er finne am board knnt ich jetzt n loop springen, hab aber die 25er dran" echt schon gehrt und ernst gemeint!!!!
> deshalb mein super spruch



lol der is echt gut

----------


## Gegen den Wind

echt hamma sprche jungs

----------


## Gegen den Wind

ok bei uns im camp ist "chill ma!" glaub ich der belibteste schlielich ist das fr die meisten surfer die zweit lieblings beschftigung

----------


## Redaktion

aus ganz ganz dunkel-grauer vorzeit gibt's auch noch 

close the gap und ab durch die mitte

und 

zur looptechnik: "nicht lang schnacken, kopp in nacken"

surf-archologisch gesehen kommt das alles aus der ra "mehr speed durch hhere geschwindigkeit", was ja vorher schon zitiert wurde.

8-}

----------


## daHias

So hat mir ein Kumpel beschrieben, dass er die einzige Gleitfahrt des Tages so lange wie mglich geniesen wollte:

"Strts Schilf bei der Wende, war die Gleitfahrt jh zu Ende!"

----------


## Gegen den Wind

"I'm free like a birde on my windsurf board"

----------


## Flo_

Was fr Gefahren treten im Straenverkehr bei Sturmwarnung auf?
   -Unberechenbare Surfer am Weg zum See  :Happy:

----------


## der josch

Was ist eine Halse?

Die Halse ist die schnellste Mglichkeit sich auf dem Wasser abzumaulen!
Die Powerhalse geht genauso- nur schneller und man kann sich dabei auch noch wehtun!

----------


## Timbo

Destroy the waves and not the beaches!

----------


## paulchen

- kiteless happy -

----------


## PaulePleusen

..Frauen reden, Wind weht.

Gibt es auf T - Shirt an einer Tanke an der A9 kurz vor Nrnberg, warum auch immer...

----------

